

Hackable, cardboard Android mini-PC wins award - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/cardboard-android-mini-pc-wins-award/

======
e3pi
And there it is again. Is there a list of sites fawning the HN imprimatur
ORANGE title bar and detailing?

